# Topics > Related topics > AI computer systems and supercomputers >  Intel Nervana NNP (Neural Network Processor)

## Airicist

Contributors:

Intel Corporation

Intel Nervana

Meta Platforms, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"Intel® Nervana™ Neural Network Processors (NNP) Redefine AI Silicon"

by Naveen Rao
October 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel and Baidu partner on Nervana Neural Network AI training processor"

by Darrell Etherington
July 2, 2019

----------

